# sticky poop on budgie's bottom



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

hello, i noticed that my budgie has been having lumps of poop stuck to her bottom recently .. they are mostly stuck to her feathers but this morning there was so much poop that her whole vent area was covered, so i caught her and managed to clean the balls of poop off. its been about 8 hours and i can only see 3 individual poops on her cage lining and there's poop stuck to her bottom again .. i understand that clogged vents can be very dangerous for budgies and im planning to bring her to a vet in a week but until then what can i do to help her ? do i have to continue to catch her and clear her vent everyday ? or should i trim her vent feathers myself / wait until the vet visit ? 

i noticed she hasnt been drinking much water too, could that be the reason why her poop is so sticky ? and if so, is there any ways to encourage her to drink ? im sorry for asking so many questions but my other budgie just died and im a little paranoid now .. TT 

she has also been straining quite alot when she poops and i've even heard her squeaking a little bit when she's trying to push her poop out..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You are going to have to continue to clean and keep the vent clear, trimming the feathers will not solve the issue of whatever is causing the droppings to be sticky. It is important to have the bird seen by an avian vet without delay. Please take the time to read this Pasting of the Vent


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> You are going to have to continue to clean and keep the vent clear, trimming the feathers will not solve the issue of whatever is causing the droppings to be sticky. It is important to have the bird seen by an avian vet without delay. Please take the time to read this Pasting of the Vent


alright, thanks ! will the stress of me catching her everyday be too much for her to handle though ? also im not able to push forward the vet appointment because i still have school .. is there a possibility that she might die within a week ?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are going to have to clean the vent, regardless of the stress. Not doing so may lead to full impaction and that will kill her.*


----------



## windsilver (Sep 23, 2020)

This discussion is so timely for me. My budgie - since loosing his mate - had developed a dirty bum too. It looked like the poo was just stuck to his feathers, and I though It might be because he roosts on the top of his cage often, although this didn't used to happen. Reading on another forum that you should clean this stuff off, I did that last night - to much squaking and screeching. It was not fun, and in the process I accidentally pulled out a couple feathers ... enough so he even bled a little . Anyway, he seems recovered today, and has even been eating form my hand and hoping on a little bit, but now I'm alert to his situation which I will watch carefully. His poo seems to be quite dark brown with a white center. But I know for sure that he IS eating. If he is dehydrated I'm not sure what to do about that. He always has a full dish of water available. 

That's our story.


----------



## Bye (Nov 12, 2021)

windsilver said:


> This discussion is so timely for me. My budgie - since loosing his mate - had developed a dirty bum too. It looked like the poo was just stuck to his feathers, and I though It might be because he roosts on the top of his cage often, although this didn't used to happen. Reading on another forum that you should clean this stuff off, I did that last night - to much squaking and screeching. It was not fun, and in the process I accidentally pulled out a couple feathers ... enough so he even bled a little . Anyway, he seems recovered today, and has even been eating form my hand and hoping on a little bit, but now I'm alert to his situation which I will watch carefully. His poo seems to be quite dark brown with a white center. But I know for sure that he IS eating. If he is dehydrated I'm not sure what to do about that. He always has a full dish of water available.
> 
> That's our story.


I dont know a lot about the health issues but mine drinks water when she bathes or stick some of their favorite veggies of fruits in water and then when they eat that, they will also drink!


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *You are going to have to clean the vent, regardless of the stress. Not doing so may lead to full impaction and that will kill her.*


alright i will do that then, thank you !


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

windsilver said:


> This discussion is so timely for me. My budgie - since loosing his mate - had developed a dirty bum too. It looked like the poo was just stuck to his feathers, and I though It might be because he roosts on the top of his cage often, although this didn't used to happen. Reading on another forum that you should clean this stuff off, I did that last night - to much squaking and screeching. It was not fun, and in the process I accidentally pulled out a couple feathers ... enough so he even bled a little . Anyway, he seems recovered today, and has even been eating form my hand and hoping on a little bit, but now I'm alert to his situation which I will watch carefully. His poo seems to be quite dark brown with a white center. But I know for sure that he IS eating. If he is dehydrated I'm not sure what to do about that. He always has a full dish of water available.
> 
> That's our story.


me too .. when i was holding mine i got bitten quite a bit and it was not fun either >.< she doesnt drink even though her water dish is full of fresh water .. hope your budgie gets better soon !!


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

LindaNL said:


> I dont know a lot about the health issues but mine drinks water when she bathes or stick some of their favorite veggies of fruits in water and then when they eat that, they will also drink!


i place a dish of water in the cage with a few veg leaves floating in it and my budgie used to LOVE bathing she would stay in the water for so long .. but ever since her friend died she has been staying in only one spot mainly and has no interest in bathing anymore


----------



## Bye (Nov 12, 2021)

matchamochi said:


> i place a dish of water in the cage with a few veg leaves floating in it and my budgie used to LOVE bathing she would stay in the water for so long .. but ever since her friend died she has been staying in only one spot mainly and has no interest in bathing anymore


Then she probably wants a new friend


----------



## Bye (Nov 12, 2021)

matchamochi said:


> i place a dish of water in the cage with a few veg leaves floating in it and my budgie used to LOVE bathing she would stay in the water for so long .. but ever since her friend died she has been staying in only one spot mainly and has no interest in bathing anymore


Then she probably wants a new friend


----------



## bur (Nov 7, 2021)

LindaNL said:


> Then she probably wants a new friend


Or she is ill  

@matchamochi In your other topic you mentioned you were planning on taking the remaining bird to the vet as soon as possible, since the other one died of unknown causes and this one was exhibiting behavior that worried you (screaming, eating a lot). That was on the 15th. 

In this topic you mentioned yesterday you have an oppointment in a week, so that would be the 27th? 

I have a hard time understanding how the 27th can be the earliest opportunity you can take her to the vet in 12 days. You mentioned on the 15th you were going to take her "as soon as possible".


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

bur said:


> Or she is ill
> 
> @matchamochi In your other topic you mentioned you were planning on taking the remaining bird to the vet as soon as possible, since the other one died of unknown causes and this one was exhibiting behavior that worried you (screaming, eating a lot). That was on the 15th.
> 
> ...


hi, yes i did mention that i would take her in as soon as possible but the thing is that i am in the middle of my examinations so my schedule and the vets' schedules do not really align .. so that would be the earliest possible appointment .. i have also tried calling a few others but none had slots within this week that did not clash with my exams. i do not have anyone else that could bring her to the vet for me either  

oh she also hasnt been screaming and eating too much anymore, in fact i think she's pretty back to normal in terms of appetite and behaviour


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Does she still have pasting of the vent?*


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Does she still have pasting of the vent?*


i think so, the buildup is significantly less now although i think its because she hasnt been pooping as often anymore :/ im going to call the vet again and hopefully they'll let me push my appointment a few days forward 

edit: i managed to push the appointment to this thurs (25/11) i know its still quite far away but its better than the original appointment i guess ..


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

also if some of you dont mind sharing , how often does your budgie poop daily on average ? i searched online but the answers varied a lot like 40-50 times a day and my budgie definitely didnt poop so much even when she was well .. just asking because i want to gauge if my budgie is pooping enough or not .. thanks !


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

hi, this morning my budgie's vent was dirty again so i cleaned it for her at around 11.30 am. its currently 8pm (in my country) so that means its been quite a few hours since i cleaned her vent and it has remained clean until now, which is the longest its ever stayed clean these few days - usually after a few hours poop will start sticking on her feathers again. 

she has been pooping fine ever since, but i noticed other than her usual solid poop, there has also been poop stains (?) on the cage lining (i will try to attach a pic below) there seems to be no poop in it though ? is this diarrhea ? or does this mean something else ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That looks to be just a urate portion of the dropping with no fecal matter in it, is she eating? The amount and frequency of droppings will depend on how much is being eaten.


----------



## birby (Nov 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> That looks to be just a urate portion of the dropping with no fecal matter in it, is she eating? The amount and frequency of droppings will depend on how much is being eaten.


she is, though not very regularly ..


----------

